

Creating a life that reflects your values... - RaSoJo
http://imgur.com/r/pics/66DxiHX

======
Dylan16807
Source: [http://zenpencils.com/comic/128-bill-watterson-a-
cartoonists...](http://zenpencils.com/comic/128-bill-watterson-a-cartoonists-
advice/)

------
contingencies
Kids are a bit of a loaded example, but this cartoon makes a fair point. The
rat race is very dehumanizing.

I for one am working on leaving the cities... I want to explore multi-decade
spans of nature in my own garden, while eating fresh food, at the same time as
computing. Now I'm studying natural building techniques, water and electrical
systems first with the aim to build a place to support those dreams. Next up
is cheese and winemaking. I don't worry about how many of those things I'll
suceed at... I'm already having loads of fun learning!

